# Wrapping a 4x4 post



## splinter2

Ok so i built a new front porch and was going to use 6x6 post but the price of them are salty? So i was going to wrap the 4x4's with some type of wood to make the look bigger? What type of wood would you all use? I was thinking ceder, but if i do i wount paint it, but if i go with a different type i may paint it. was going to wrap them in alumi(sp), but dont like the look of it, plus it looks like an oil can, which is not what i want.......Open for suggestion....


Wish i had a picture, because the house has got ceder shake shingles on it, Grey in color. maybe i can have the wife take a picture and i can post it later tonight, for a better see.....


Picture......







The 2 smaller porches are now gone, In this Picture....


----------



## cabinetman

I would wrap them with Cedar. Maybe it's just my monitor, but the two 4x4's on the right look like they're leaning left.


----------



## Gene Howe

Aligning them with the windows, they all look that way. Probably just the angle of the photo.


----------



## jlord

I like the cedar idea but what are you facing the front of the porch with? Shingles like the rest of the house? If so I would paint the posts trim color maybe with a decorative cap & base. Or maybe some smaller corbels like came off the porch for the french doors on the left but a little smaller so the don't dominate.


----------



## woodnthings

*You're not gonna like this but*

I also think the 3 posts lean left and are not vertical as are the windows.
Second, the curved window treatments and corbels don't go with the straight line across the new porch...2 different styles. Either take them off or make the porch match better by adding arches between the posts and some corbels. Beef up the posts, they are too thin to look structural. 
A half wall on the around the bottom of the porch with a railing might 
work? Definitely work in the cedar shakes from the rest of the house.
Compare some other houses in the same style if you can find examples for ideas. JMO  bill


----------



## jlord

He said he took the two old arched porch sections off. I guess this is not an updated pic. The new posts look leaning on my screen also . I would double check them for plumb. Maybe it's just an allusion.


----------



## Itchy Brother

Maybe the house is leaning?


----------



## Ghidrah

If you think the 6X6 is expensive wait till you price the cedar!

I think its only the far right corner post it looks spread at the bottom. I covered the post with a sheet of paper and the rest look correct parallel to the glass and entry posts. Although being as old as the house is it could have settled hard to one side and then parallel would mean nothing. 

White pine goes silver then gray to black too over a long enough time when unprotected. But I wouldn't do that to the house. The posts look like PT, I'd make sure I left a good 1/4" space between the 4X4 and the inside of the trim. PT tends to move, roll and crown as it dries. I'd also leave the 1X trim a 1/4" to 1/2" off the porch deck then wrap it with dome sacrificial trim.

Don't forget to set 4X4 anchors to the deck before you trim it out


----------



## rrich

Now my house is stucco and not cedar shingles so this comes with a grain of salt.

I had my posts wrapped with aluminum roll stock. They used a break to form the aluminum and they overlapped it in the back. The aluminum is painted white at the factory. Also we have white vinyl windows so it all sort of goes together.


----------



## GeorgeC

The spacing of those posts also looks too wide. I would put 4x4 posts on no more than a 4' center.

George


----------



## Ghidrah

If splinter is following the BC then for the structure shown 7'9" to 8' centers is fine to support the weight. However like the post anchors the BC also requires hurricane clips for posts to beam to beam/studs to rafters.

Lastly if the posts are to have or eventually have railing between there may be issue with the post span.


----------



## splinter2

*4x4 post*

Well probably some of the post are not plumb? They were just put up for temp. I did price ceder to wrap the 4x4's and Wow, maybe i will just get the 6x6's. The old arched porches have been removed, and iam going to do the Gable in the same as the house, went and bought 3 squares at Menards at 96 dollars a square? I tried to remove the ceder shake that will be above the ceiling and it's to brittle, so i will have some color diffrence from whats on the house now. I plan on removing the French doors with new as these are about as old as the House and leak air bad, But cant seem to find any that dont leak, atleast thats what i've heard from others, Do any of you have any tips for doors? I will try and get a updated picture as the process goes, I do like the Idea of smaller Corbels, Still havent decided on the type of Railling yet, May run out of Money before this project is complete? **** remolding is expensive..Hey Have a Great weekend all........


----------



## woodnthings

*A few more "suggestions"*

I would use a 5 post front with one on the center of the gable. I would use double PT 2 x 8's or 6's to increase the width of the post in the front view. See if you can't align one post to land on the stair edge.
Or frame the stairs with a post on either side. A circular or octagon would break up the space on the gable. What ever the style of the times would reflect. Maybe it looks like a window with actual glass?
It's probably too late to cut an actual opening? Just a thought. A railing with open spindles will keep a lighter look as it's already pretty heavy looking with the dark colored shingles. Anything you can do to add detail will lighten it up. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## splinter2

*Porch*

Woody,
Iam going to be wideing the steps out some maybe 4' width? Doing PT 2x8's or 6's doubling them up is a Great Idea. I have some left over from my large Deck i built last spring. Wow we talking about putting a Gable Vent in, that is a Octagon shape but would be in plex glass instead of a vent? Maybe its about 175 dollars thought about building one 2. I need to measure out the front and see how 5 would look, but i need to decide on the steps first, Wife keeps changing her mind, with wider at the top and going narrower at the bottom, I said better make up your mind Deer season is comming and i get lost for Days when it starts....


----------

